# Soap making for dummies!



## hmcintosh (Jan 8, 2013)

I am thinking of trying to make some goat milk soap. I have plenty of milk to spare so I am thinking of doing something productive with it. I don't know where to start so I am asking for someone to tell me if there is a place I can find a simple method just to get started with. I don't want to put a lot of money in something if I don't know if I will like it or not so I am looking for simple. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Go up to the Recipes sticky and find the Walmart recipe. That is a good place to start.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

You won't need much milk either. Even when I'm making 100 bars at a time, I only use up one gallon of milk. If you really have a lot of milk, cheese making will help use most of it up and the leftover whey can be used for lots of things. I feed it to my pigs or older baby goat kids.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Check out my ice milk recipe in the cheese section. It is soooo good.


----------

